# Here's a little fusion lick lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Kinda cool?

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-75.php

Try it over an E7 groove. PDF and GP5 files on the website.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey bud....just checked out your site a bit........very nicely done.........
cheers
Gerry


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks RF, glad you like it.

Robert


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

That is a nice lick!... thanks for sharing.


----------

